

The Whole Economy Is Rife with Ponzi Schemes (Yes, Silicon Valley too) - ForHackernews
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-whole-economy-is-rife-with-ponzi-schemes/

======
downandout
Paywall. See the text of the article here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Economics/comments/26izfk/the_whole_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Economics/comments/26izfk/the_whole_economy_is_rife_with_ponzi_schemes/)

~~~
vixin
Scientific American used to be a respected publication.

------
dang
That's an egregious title modification. Please do not do that.

------
jessriedel
How many people are paying for Scientific American?

~~~
officialjunk
I don't know the answer to your question, and it may have been rhetorical, but
I subscribe to two magazines; Discover and Scientific American.

